# Random Question: Taur suits?



## AquilaWolf (Mar 3, 2009)

I know that there is quite a population of taurs and taur artwork. Has anyone attempted a taur suit? There are bipedal suits and even quad suits, how about a taur suit. 

Just curious...


----------



## Bladespark (Mar 4, 2009)

Centaurs have been done, quite a few of them.  Haven't seen any other taurs yet.


----------



## XBA (May 14, 2010)

I am currently working on a taursuit. I am at the 25% done mark. i will be uploadng a video on YouTube on my channel (ccgrad07) when it is finished. I will also be able Furry Connection North in 2011. I hope to have it finished by then. i look forward to finishing it and showing it to the world. also, im sorry for the tardiness of this reply. v.v. to check out my progress, watch my FA journals, my screenname is XBA. this is all so far. ^.^


----------



## Furlow (May 17, 2010)

OOOOOO!!!! I wana see a taursuit!!  But, figuring how do the back legs for a 1 person setup seems lil odd to design.  I'm sure isn't as hard as my ideas, I tend complicate own self to point it's not worth while ^^;


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

You'd need another guy to be the ass, like a donkey costume at a school nativity production.


----------

